# Wanted: Squat Cracking Team



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, so I'm in Wilkes Barre, PA and I'm going to school. I found about 3 or 4 buildings near the school I'm going to and I live about 15 miles from my school. I take the bus, so its not like I need this today, but I would like a few people to come crack a place with me.
I found a place close to where my first bus drops me off, so maybe if somebody comes up here we can scope that place.
But anyway, there's a couple different people I need:
Tunnel rat, somebody short and light that I can boost up to a higher level
Ripper, somebody who can help break a door open with a crowbar better then me
2 spotters, somebody to watch for the cops on the road and a relay man closer to us to tell us somebody is coming

I can take or leave a tunnel rat and or a ripper, but I need at least one of them. I need at least 2 other people, but this is my ideal team. I could probably fuck a lock up with a crowbar, but it takes me time. If somebody knows how to pick locks, that's even better!
Lemme know if you wanna help me on this.

Now, something I probably should've mentioned: Wilkes Barre is about 150 miles from NYC to the NW on I-80 West to I-81 North


----------



## Gudj (Sep 28, 2011)

If you start learning right now, you will probably be decent at picking locks by tomorrow.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 28, 2011)

Gudj said:


> If you start learning right now, you will probably be decent at picking locks by tomorrow.


I've tried picking before, but I've never been able to do it. And the fucked up things is I tried with real lock picks.


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Your best bet for picking a lock would be a "bump key" or a bump gun.
If you cant find information, I can send you books on
improvised lock bypassing techniques.

Just let me know


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 14, 2011)

your better off opening squats by yourself than with a crew.
4 or 5 people deep and your attracting to much attention to yourself


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also suggest to get a Scanner program for your cell phone.
In my county, it grabs most Police, EMT, and fire transmissions,
If you are doing a solo crack, just have earphones on with the scanner, you'll
hear if you get a report called in.

Just remember, that those scanner programs are constantly changing channels,
so theres the off chance that it won't be on the channel of the PO when the call goes out.

Not failsafe, but it always makes me feel safer when I bust into enemy territory
to ghost hunt!

Also, if you have a spotter watching the entrance, a Push To Talk program on cell phones
really comes in handy.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 14, 2011)

TreyEZ said:


> I would also suggest to get a Scanner program for your cell phone.
> In my county, it grabs most Police, EMT, and fire transmissions,
> If you are doing a solo crack, just have earphones on with the scanner, you'll
> hear if you get a report called in.
> ...


This fuckin county is so fuckin slow, I would hear it. I have a scanner, but its not portable


----------



## L.C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Popping a squat shouldn't be a problem. If the doors are too secure, break open a window. To me the most important thing about choosing which squat to pop is the approach to it. In a nutshell, how many people are going to see yougo in and out. You come and go enough, there maybe that person who wants to do "The right thing", and the prick calls the cops and your in county jail. Second is: what's intact? Are the pipes ripped out or are they all there so you can pirate water? Same with electric and heat. If you just want a roof thats not an issue. To me, being able to flush a toilet in a squat is awesome. Also, how much time are you gonna spend there? Is it a semi-permanent situation? Te last thing is to black the place out. Not just the windows, but the meters too. Like the water meter. The water meter will atract the attention of the water company. Take a drill, and drill a hole through the clear cover and the spinning dial underneath. Next put a pin through the hole, and that will stop the meter for running. Electric you bend the contacts over before you put it back in when you put in the jumpers. If there is no meter, don't worry. Just put in your jumpers and put a piece of plywood where the meter used to be.. Anyone check to see if there is a site that shows you how to steal services? If you need directions in more detail, pm me. I'm rambling.


----------



## L.C. (Oct 14, 2011)

I hate the fact you can't like your own stuff like Facebook.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 14, 2011)

L.C. said:


> I hate the fact you can't like your own stuff like Facebook.


Heh, that would be cheating. You get points, remember?


----------



## L.C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Valid Point. I just don't have the self-esteem not to.


----------



## 614 crust (Oct 29, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Ok, so I'm in Wilkes Barre, PA and I'm going to school. I found about 3 or 4 buildings near the school I'm going to and I live about 15 miles from my school. I take the bus, so its not like I need this today, but I would like a few people to come crack a place with me.
> I found a place close to where my first bus drops me off, so maybe if somebody comes up here we can scope that place.
> But anyway, there's a couple different people I need:
> Tunnel rat, somebody short and light that I can boost up to a higher level
> ...



What in the fuck are you talking about. Jesus fucking christ. Just Go home and forget about squatting. Really.
I never needed any kind of a fucking team to crack a squat. What the fuck is wrong with kids today?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 29, 2011)

614 crust said:


> What the fuck is wrong with kids today?



Kid? Who the fuck are you talking about? I'm 20. Also, just cuz I'm in college don't mean its being paid for by me or my parents. You, Kat, Puckett, Miz, me, your dad, Bryanpaul and EVERYBODY are paying for this. Why? TAXES!  Grants out the ASS ftw


----------



## 614 crust (Oct 29, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Kid? Who the fuck are you talking about? I'm 20. Also, just cuz I'm in college don't mean its being paid for by me or my parents. You, Kat, Puckett, Miz, me, your dad, Bryanpaul and EVERYBODY are paying for this. Why? TAXES!  Grants out the ASS ftw



uh you I'm 34, and anyone else that needs a fucking team to crack a squat. Seriously hahahaha fucking oogles


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 29, 2011)

let's start a non-profit charity, "squats for oogles" and we'll crack open their squats for them.


----------



## 614 crust (Oct 29, 2011)

only if we later get to burn it with them inside


----------



## bicycle (Oct 30, 2011)

614 crust said:


> uh you I'm 34, and anyone else that needs a fucking team to crack a squat. Seriously hahahaha fucking oogles



Squatting in a team has nothing to do with oogles actually.
in holland buildings got squatted often with a larger team. Lets say 15 people.
One ortwo breakers and rest around them.
why? Broad daylightbaby.
when the door is open the team withthe matrass, chair, table goes in while thebreakerschange the lock.
now its all ok and cops could be come to control if thebuilding is really empty.
cops come usually not right away as they are lazy.
whentheyhave controlled it it was legal for you tohavethebuilding untill eviction.
usually you could onlyget evicted if the owner could provehehad serious prove like licenses that he was going to renovate it and rent or sell it inthe near time.
Nothing to do with oogles..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 31, 2011)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> Squatting in a team has nothing to do with oogles actually.
> in holland buildings got squatted often with a larger team. Lets say 15 people.
> One ortwo breakers and rest around them.
> why? Broad daylightbaby.
> ...



that's a valid point/tactic.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 1, 2011)

i guess it depends on the country or times how people do it.


----------



## 614 crust (Nov 1, 2011)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> Squatting in a team has nothing to do with oogles actually.
> in holland buildings got squatted often with a larger team. Lets say 15 people.
> One ortwo breakers and rest around them.
> why? Broad daylightbaby.
> ...



but we're not talking about holland here. just some fucking place in PA and some one who probably shouldn't be squatting. Did you read the original post? It is fucking stupid and screams oogle.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 2, 2011)

614 crust said:


> but we're not talking about holland here. just some fucking place in PA and some one who probably shouldn't be squatting. Did you read the original post? It is fucking stupid and screams oogle.


Haha, I know right.
"3 or 4 buildings near the school I'm going to, there's a couple different people I need:
Tunnel rat, somebody short and light that I can boost up to a higher level
Ripper, somebody who can help break a door open with a crowbar better then me
2 spotters, somebody to watch for the cops on the road and a relay man closer to us to tell us somebody is coming, I need at least 2 other people, but this is my ideal team. If somebody knows how to pick locks, that's even better!"

Oh wow, that's cute. Look man, I was 16 years old, a little scrawny kid with nowhere to sleep cause I didn't wanna live at home with my mother who was a meth addict. I used to roam the streets in the tower district in Fresno, one night the weather got too cold to sleep in the park next to the church so I had to get indoors, I walked a quarter mile to the first building that looked well suited, crept in back found a strip of metal from a leaf spring that lay in the alley and made my way inside a bookstore that had been closed up for a couple years. It took very little to open the door, in fact all it took was one scrawny kid who needed to get warm.
You don't need a god damn ripper, tunnel rat, 2 lookouts, a relay man, lock picker, 2 extra people and a welder with a cutting torch and preferably someone with one of these 





to open a building up bro. If you need to get in, you'll find a way in. This thread is good comedy, keep em coming.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 2, 2011)

at least he writes it with humor, hell i wonder if it is actually ment to be serious hehe


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 2, 2011)

EXTRA PUNK POINTS IF YOU OPEN UP A SQUAT WITH THE JAWS OF LIFE!!!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 2, 2011)

pheonix said:


> EXTRA PUNK POINTS IF YOU OPEN UP A SQUAT WITH THE JAWS OF LIFE!!!


Totally choked on mountain dew when I read that haha.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 8, 2011)

ok im putting everything else retarded about the original post aside, but why in the hell would a "tunnel rat" person be of any use? are you afraid charlie has built a underground cave system?


----------

